# My Girls..



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi all,well on Nov. 20 I put my doe Appoline in with our buck and today Nov. 26 she was in heat, she has basically been all week. The same thing happened with my other doe like 2 wks ago. So is this normal, does it mean that they took or they didn't. I know that they come in heat every 3 wks or so... Any information would be soo appreciated!
Thanks!
Natsha


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We had the same thing happen with our doe Mabel. She was bred on the Nov 14 and came back on the 20th. We also had a doe do that last year. We bred her and a week later she was in heat again. We did not breed her the 2nd heat (the heat she came into only a week after being bred) and she was still pregnant and kidded quads.


----------

